# question



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm wondering why the Razr isn't able to browse the internet while talking on the phone. Im pretty sure the thunderbolt was able to do this so why would they not give these newer phones the ability to do so...??? Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

You need to be connected to 4g lte or Wi-Fi. If you are only connected to 3g you will not be able to do voice and data at the same time

Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


----------



## Frogman (Nov 29, 2011)

I can! I was on 4G talking on phone and surfing net.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon2x (Aug 5, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> You need to be connected to 4g lte or Wi-Fi. If you are only connected to 3g you will not be able to do voice and data at the same time
> 
> Sent from my RAZR SHARP RAZRX ROM


Gotcha. Thanks. Yes I was on 3g when I tried. I should've known that....


----------

